# CD player at home will not read CDs



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I have this CD player that is part of a HiFi. It was making some noises for a while whilst playing a CD but now it won't read a CD at all.

Any ideas what this could be? Is it worth sending it for a repair?


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

Its Broken ???


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LOL...great observation!!

But what is it broken exactly? And could it be worth repairing it or just get a new one...they are quite cheap now.


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

> But what is it broken exactly?


Probably the CD player ;D

JustinP


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Are you drunk? :-/


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=cheers.gif]

Itâ€™s likely to be the Laser, but it does depend on what the sound sounded like before it failed. If it sounded like it was fast forwarding to the next track then I think its the laser, But if it sounded like a grinding noise then it will be the laser tracking mechanism.

Whether its worth repairing depends n how old it is and what it cost, i.e. if you spent a couple of grand on a meridian cd player then repair it. But on the other hand if itâ€™s a Bush bin it (working or not).

Cheers

JustinP


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It is about 10 years old but a good brand. It was fairly expensive 10 years ago.

It all depends how much it will cost to fix it. I have seen that I can buy a new one for around Â£70 (entry level).


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

If its 10 years old then the replacement parts may well be obsolete. Cd players have moved on over the last decade so a current middle of the road player will probably be better than an excellent 10 year old player.

Remember if you are only considering an entry level player then all DVD players play CDs, if youâ€™ve got one of those then maybe you could plug it into the back of your amplifier.

JustinP


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I guess I will be better off getting a new one then. I don't currently have a DVD as I plan to get a DVD recorder later on the year.

Looking now around the net for a new one. Do you know what the optical outputs are for on a CD player. Some Sony's have optical but not coaxial. Also what is CD text?


----------



## justinp (May 7, 2002)

CD Text is a Sony thing, and only sony CD's support it. It displays Artist, Album and track title, like the ID3 tags on MP3s.

The optical output is only any good if your amp has optical input, I thinks it used more for 5.1 amplifiers.

JustinP


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

LOL...did you put cold water to your face to be able to advice me? ;D

Many thanks Justin, I think a medium level Sony CD player will be good as a replacement. The cost is a bit less than Â£100.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

CD text is not just a Sony thing - u can add cd tect in any home burned cd - and which ever hifi supports it will read it. My technices supports it.
If ur hifi fails to read manufactured cds then its a laser tracking problem - can be fixed by a hifi specialist for around Â£20. If you have probs using burned cds then try a diff make of cd - as not all hifis read cd-rs. Sony hifis though good now do not support cd-rs as its Sonys bid to rid copyright theft.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

Vlastan ... is your cd player not working because of the cds that have been given to you have been burned.

Weird our CD player doesn't read cds in it nor the tracks and doesn't play .... I think our dinky midi has broken aswell...maybe time to move on to dvd then lol. Wait until they come down in price and get one that records  although I expect you know this har har har ;D.

Other alternative is you could get better speakers for your computer and play the dvds and cds on that ! The sound quality can be just as good ... *BOOM*


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Clean the lens through which the laser shines first. If not, ditch it. 10 years is a long time.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The problem is for manufacturers CDs and I know it doesn't support burned CD.

As this is my wife's system, I found out that it about 15 years old...so fairly old.

But if I could fix it for only Â£20 why buy another one? I will actually try to clean the lense first and if this doesn't work I will be getting another one to avoid all the hassle of the repair.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Clean the lense and get the laser aligned...


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2003)

WAW 15 years is a long time and technology has changed so much!! ;D GET MODERN VLASTAN  go out and get a band new dvd all singing and dancing the best money can buy ... you know you want to really and why find a better excuse not to ... Go on Go on Go on Go ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Well Abi...I don't like wasting money...unless it is necessary!

And as I said I will buy a recordable DVD package with surround prologic and speakers later on.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So I had a go with opening the player. Apparently, the problem is the motor that rotates the CD. Although it spins all the time...when you put the CD in will stop spinning as if it is not strong enough to carry the weight of the CD.

This is an intermittent problem as it now works again...but for how long?


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2003)

Oh for goodness sack Vlastan Kick it then use your insurance money to get a new one LOL *grin* and stop moaning ... sounds like the exact problem I have with mine though... how spooky :-/


----------



## ^outt^kast^ (Jun 7, 2002)

Apparently this is a known side effect from playing too many J Lo cd's ;D


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Never played JL in this player! My first ever CD (thanks Abi) is installed in the car CD changer... and if it fails I don't care as I have warranty!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

Installed in your car is J LO, excellent LOL *giggle*  would you like a blow up doll with bonde hair installed in the passenger seat too ;D ?


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Hello Lord V,

Suggest you purchase the best CD player you can afford. You can go all the way to 10000 Euros +!! BUT, you will hear the difference. Arcam make some great gear at reasonable prices. I own an Arcam 9 an assure you it is lovely. Being an audiophile is like being a TTphile, it is addictive. [smiley=guitarist.gif]

And when you really want a DVD, get a dedicated one of these as well; IMO, the all singing all dancing CD/DVD do not do a good job of either task. :-/


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2003)

Oh dear !


----------

